# pattern change or fishing pressure



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

haven't been catching Crappie at spots that have produced year after year someone suggested too much fishing pressure (Popular bank fishing spots) my question is if a spot has high fishing pressure and take a home rate is high will a new school inhabit the spot or spots that the previous fish held and if they do how long will it take for them to take to do so 

I know some will say weather (water temp) and yes plays a big part areas in question haven't been productive even with water temps good


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Not an answer to your question but seems like most everything is just late this year. I have had some very good results but only at a single location so far this year. All of my other spots at several lakes that have produced in the past have had nothing so far this year. Seems if it was too much fishing pressure, at least more than one spot would be somewhat producing. Likely the extended extreme yo-yo weather we’ve been having is a significant factor.

As to your question, will refer you to posts #17 - #19 here:








Nimi Crappie slam


The last four nights have been a blast. Seems I’m the only one out at night. It’s a shame because many fish to go around.got these in 1 hour. 12:30am -1:30am. Big one close to my PB. All on jumbo minnows and tiny bluegill caught w cast net. Put back many paper thin 10”-12”. This rain should help...




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

nixmkt said:


> Not an answer to your question but seems like most everything is just late this year. I have had some very good results but only at a single location so far this year. All of my other spots at several lakes that have produced in the past have had nothing so far this year. Seems if it was too much fishing pressure, at least more than one spot would be somewhat producing. Likely the extended extreme yo-yo weather we’ve been having is a significant factor.
> 
> As to your question, will refer you to posts #17 - #19 here:
> 
> ...


I agree weather has a lot to do with it But this pattern so to speak started last year a spot that produced slabs all year 2020 and previous years and 2021 slow after ice out then suddenly stopped NADA nope one other spot couldn't do no wrong now can't do anything right No matter the water temps and now same thing start of this year hope when the water warm it will pick up but highly doubt it


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I just want to know if anyone can answer the question do a new school inhabit a spot that was vacated by catch rate and if so we talking years months or the first warm water I know other factors other then catch rate predators loss of structure food present all contribute to patterns but in a short time something don't add up


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

ive been catching crappie for the last 2 weeks, not killing them but catching. and yes fishing pressure takes its toll on a spot. been fishing a spot for years up till about 2 years ago when a guy seen me catching crappie and for the next 5 days he was there keeping as many fish as he could. tried it a few times last year and a few times this year and nothing. and ive been fishing that spot and another one for over 20 years and never kept one fish unless they were gills


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, eventually more fish will move in. Good spots are good for some reason or reasons, and unless that reason changes fish will continue to be there.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

There is a spot at Alum where my late father and I would hit hard about a dozen times a season for Crappie. We never limited out there, but would get quite a few good ones each time. We did this for probably 4 or 5 years before he passed. So, I would say yes, more fish will certainly move in. This was 20 or 25 years ago. I've fished that same spot a few times in the last 2 years and blanked, but catch them in places we never got a hit back then. Things change over time.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

It is this crap weather! Oh how I hate Ohio!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

structure change? fishing pressure, too much take , cycle, temp .all play apart.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> It is this crap weather! Oh how I hate Ohio!!


right with you on that


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bountyhunter said:


> structure change? fishing pressure, too much take , cycle, temp .all play apart.


Yep you know one of the spots I was talking about hard to believe that it could go from hot spot without any slow down to there isn't fish there no warning signs


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

codger said:


> There is a spot at Alum where my late father and I would hit hard about a dozen times a season for Crappie. We never limited out there, but would get quite a few good ones each time. We did this for probably 4 or 5 years before he passed. So, I would say yes, more fish will certainly move in. This was 20 or 25 years ago. I've fished that same spot a few times in the last 2 years and blanked, but catch them in places we never got a hit back then. Things change over time.


so true things change but change moved quick and well left me with a lot of questions lol


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

M.Magis said:


> Yes, eventually more fish will move in. Good spots are good for some reason or reasons, and unless that reason changes fish will continue to be there.


looking for the reason that changed that spots LOL I sure hope that the fish move back in with a twenty year lease


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

cement569 said:


> ive been catching crappie for the last 2 weeks, not killing them but catching. and yes fishing pressure takes its toll on a spot. been fishing a spot for years up till about 2 years ago when a guy seen me catching crappie and for the next 5 days he was there keeping as many fish as he could. tried it a few times last year and a few times this year and nothing. and ive been fishing that spot and another one for over 20 years and never kept one fish unless they were gills


I've always heard "you can't out fish a Lake" but I guess you can out fish spots in the lake and I know what you mean about people watching you catch Crappie and then come back and gorge them self's I was fishing with a fellow and we was catching crappie and a guy stopped and watched us the fellow fishing with me sad " watch he is going to call his buddies" and sure enough we had 5 guys stop and fish all around us they didn't catch any because we was fishing at 10 ft and they were at 4 ft I didn't say a word


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

time on the water will pay off.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Upland said:


> I've always heard "you can't out fish a Lake" but I guess you can out fish spots in the lake and I know what you mean about people watching you catch Crappie and then come back and gorge them self's I was fishing with a fellow and we was catching crappie and a guy stopped and watched us the fellow fishing with me sad " watch he is going to call his buddies" and sure enough we had 5 guys stop and fish all around us they didn't catch any because we was fishing at 10 ft and they were at 4 ft I didn't say a word



Don't agree or disagree on the pressure cause. I spot fish one of the local MWCD lakes for Saugeye. I have a couple dozen places to stop at, I cast, don't troll. About 4 years ago two of my spots went totally dead...nothing, couldn't figure it out. Every time at this lake I would stop and check these two spots and consistently got zero fish. All last year fished them a couple dozen times, nothing. The next trip, sat on one of the spots and caught 31 saugeyes from cigars to 20-22 inches,kept 6, other spot not quite as many but they were loaded up...why? Only thing I can think of is the food pattern had to change for some reason, the food was there and so were the fish. Hope it holds out for this year....Don't give up on your spot....


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> Don't agree or disagree on the pressure cause. I spot fish one of the local MWCD lakes for Saugeye. I have a couple dozen places to stop at, I cast, don't troll. About 4 years ago two of my spots went totally dead...nothing, couldn't figure it out. Every time at this lake I would stop and check these two spots and consistently got zero fish. All last year fished them a couple dozen times, nothing. The next trip, sat on one of the spots and caught 31 saugeyes from cigars to 20-22 inches,kept 6, other spot not quite as many but they were loaded up...why? Only thing I can think of is the food pattern had to change for some reason, the food was there and so were the fish. Hope it holds out for this year....Don't give up on your spot....


Thanks I was thinking they put in hybrid striper's in the lake I fish and the last couple years they are getting huge do you think maybe the hybrids are the problem getting to the food source what is your thoughts on this


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

My thought is that the structure deteriorated over time to a point where it’s no longer what the fish want to use. No baitfish can hide within it anymore so they won’t stop and hang out there anymore. If possible, drop something in there for the fish to get into and see if that helps. I’ve had numerous spots that this has happened to. I’ve also had spots that were in the shade until the trees fell back away from the water that don’t produce anymore. These are just my personal experiences. Might not be any of the causes for your problem.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

chaunc said:


> My thought is that the structure deteriorated over time to a point where it’s no longer what the fish want to use. No baitfish can hide within it anymore so they won’t stop and hang out there anymore. If possible, drop something in there for the fish to get into and see if that helps. I’ve had numerous spots that this has happened to. I’ve also had spots that were in the shade until the trees fell back away from the water that don’t produce anymore. These are just my personal experiences. Might not be any of the causes for your problem.


the one area in question is a pipe that connected one lake to another I always thought that it would be a good idea to add some sort of structure on the side of the flow pipe so guess now is the time Thanks you always have solid advice


----------

